# Ameliorer un Ipod touch ?



## dagobert68 (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Je suis pas un utilisateur averti des produits Apple

Je possede un Ipod Touch Modele MA627ZY Version logiciel 3.1.3 ( 7E18 ) 
Est ce que je peut faire une mise à jour vers iOS 5 ??
IOS sa veut dire quoi exactement ?? mon IPod touch c'est IOS 3 ??

Merci d'avance
Dagobert


----------



## Larme (5 Août 2012)

Alors...
iOS, c'est le système d'exploitation de ton iPod Touch.
En bref, c'est comme si tu parlais de Windows XP, Vista, Seven, etc.
iOS va de la 1.0 à le 5.1 (actuellement), en phase de passer en iOS6 à l'automne normalement.
Les chiffres après le point indiquer des p'tites mises à jours, comme on peut dire Service Pack pour Windows.
Tu as donc un iOS 3.1.3 (donc iOS3 pour simplifier).

Je n'ai pas vu ton modèle sur MacTracker, mais est-ce un iPod de première génération (MA627LL/A) de 16Go ?
C'est le numéro de modèle le plus ressemblant avec le tien.
Dans ce cas, ce modèle étant ancien, tu ne pourras certainement pas y mettre les dernières version d'iOS.
De plus, je ne conseillerais pas forcément d'aller plus loin qu'iOS3 si c'est permis. Tu risquerais d'y trouver certaines lenteurs.


----------



## dagobert68 (5 Août 2012)

C'est effectivement un ancien modele que quelqu'un ma deja fait passer a IOS 3. Je vais donc en rester la et passer a l'achat d'un IPhone 

Les achats en ligne sur Appstore fonctionne bien et sont fiables ??

Merci pour tout

Internetement
Dagobert


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2012)

dagobert68 a dit:


> ...
> Les achats en ligne sur Appstore fonctionne bien et sont fiables ??
> ...



Oui sous réserve de bien vérifier la version minimale de iOS demandée par les applications que tu souhaites acheter.

Il y en a de plus en plus qui demande une version supérieure à la version 3.1.3 de ton iPOD Touch (et donc ne peuvent pas être installée sur ce vieil iPOD)
comme par exemple iOS 4.0 mini pour l'application ci-dessous


----------



## dagobert68 (5 Août 2012)

C'est surtout l'achat d'un IPhone en ligne que je souhaite effectuer.
Pour les App j'avais effectivement remarquer le probleme de l'IOS apres avoir charger quelque app et pas tout de suite compris ppurquoi il fonctionnait pas


----------

